# Angeln in Kroatien - Nähe Split



## nikobellic1887 (26. Juni 2015)

Hallo,

da ich ab dem 18.07.15 ca bis zum Monatsende in den Urlaub in die Nähe von Split in Kroatien fahre & ich da sehr gerne auch etwas Mittelmeerfischen betreiben möchte, wollte ich mal fragen, was in dem besagtem Zeitraum dort so zu fangen ist.. 

- Welche Fischarten?

- Welche Angelmethoden?

- Macht Spinnfischen Sinn?

- Wie teuer ist die Lizenz, falls benötigt & wo kriegt man die?

- Auch größere Fischarten vom Ufer fangbar?

- Welche Köder?

Danke für eure Tipps & Vorschläge


----------



## scorp10n77 (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien - Nähe Split*

Das ist ein Meer. Nicht so wie ein See in Deutschland wo man drei Fischarten aufzählt und dann wars das  
Es gibt sehr viele Möglichkeiten, einen Anhaltspunkt könnte dir mein MedSea Thread bieten und dann könntest du konkretisieren. 

Allgemein gilt aber, ja auch größere vom Ufer sind möglich. Sind aber nicht unbedingt leicht zu fangen  

Bin auch kein Kroatienreisender, da kannst du nochmal die speziell erwischen und mehr rausquetschen v.a. zu Lizenz usw


----------



## nikobellic1887 (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien - Nähe Split*

Danke, evtl. gibts hier ja Kroatienerfahrene


----------



## glavoc (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien - Nähe Split*

wo genau willste denn hin? Festland oder vorgelagerte Inseln? Split direkt?
Und wie schon geschrieben - fangen läßt sich schon was...auch mit der Spinnrute 
Lizenzen bekommst du im Angelladen/läden direkt am Hafen.
Also lass mal bissle raus, wie wo was usw. dann kann man dir auch meer  helfen
lg
|wavey:


----------



## nikobellic1887 (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien - Nähe Split*



glavoc schrieb:


> wo genau willste denn hin? Festland oder vorgelagerte Inseln? Split direkt?
> Und wie schon geschrieben - fangen läßt sich schon was...auch mit der Spinnrute
> Lizenzen bekommst du im Angelladen/läden direkt am Hafen.
> Also lass mal bissle raus, wie wo was usw. dann kann man dir auch meer  helfen
> ...



Festland  10 km östlich von Split - es heißt Omiš 

Mich würde ja mal interessieren, mit was man dort vom Ufer aus rechnen kann! 

- mit Posenmontage & Tintenfisch/Muschelfleisch/Käse/Brot/KöFi?

- Grundrute mit gleichen Ködern?

- Spinnrute mit Wobblern/MeFo-Blinkern/Spinnern?


----------



## glavoc (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien - Nähe Split*

aha, Omiš also! Bestens! 
Rechnen kannst du mit Doraden, sonstige Brassen/Sparidae wie vielleicht "Ovčice" aber auch Wolfsbarsche...frag da mal die Einheimischen.
Ich würde auf Grund fischen und auf Wölfe spinnen. Käse und Brot nur wenn du die dortigen Meeräschen fangen willst. Tintenfisch(vor allem der ausm Supermarkt) ist total überbewertet...
Ach ja bitte keine Mefo Blinker oder gar Spinner beim spinnen...dafür meer lieber taugliche Wobbler holen 
Dein Revier:
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cetina#/media/File:Letecke-zabery-letoviska-omis.jpg
lg


----------



## nikobellic1887 (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien - Nähe Split*



glavoc schrieb:


> aha, Omiš also! Bestens!
> Rechnen kannst du mit Doraden, sonstige Brassen/Sparidae wie vielleicht "Ovčice" aber auch Wolfsbarsche...frag da mal die Einheimischen.
> Ich würde auf Grund fischen und auf Wölfe spinnen. Käse und Brot nur wenn du die dortigen Meeräschen fangen willst. Tintenfisch(vor allem der ausm Supermarkt) ist total überbewertet...
> Ach ja bitte keine Mefo Blinker oder gar Spinner beim spinnen...dafür meer lieber taugliche Wobbler holen
> ...




Hallo & vielen Dank für deine schnelle Antwort!

Das heißt du empfiehlst mir im Mündungsgebiet des Flusses zu fischen? Kann man da dann auch mit Brackwasserfischen alá Brasse, Zander, Hecht, Barsch also wie im Bodden halt rechnen oder gibts da diese Fischarten garnicht? 

Zu dem "Ovčice" wenn ich das google, kommen Schafe  das heißt der Fisch bedeutet soviel wie Schäfchen oder so? Aber Bilder vom Fisch selber finde ich so nicht |rolleyes

Die verschiedenen Brassenarten.. in vielen Videos erreichen sie kaum 20 cm.. Wollte mir aber für den Grill schon paar Fische fangen, oder ist das schon normale Tellegröße? 

Ja, Wolfsbarsche.. die gehen auch gut auf Gummi oder? & Tagsüber eher weniger, wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung hab. Warum keine MeFo-Blinker? & Welche Größe sollten die Wobbler haben? & vorallen, welche Raubfische außer Hornhechte, Wolfsbarsche gehen da rauf? Evtl. Makrelenarten? Was ist mit Baracudas?


----------



## glavoc (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien - Nähe Split*



nikobellic1887 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Das heißt du empfiehlst mir im Mündungsgebiet des Flusses zu fischen?
> Weis nicht ob du dort darfst/ oder überhaupt kannst(Touris) wenn nicht dann davor und drumrum
> Kann man da dann auch mit Brackwasserfischen alá Brasse, Zander, Hecht, Barsch also wie im Bodden halt rechnen oder gibts da diese Fischarten garnicht?
> ...


Baracudas-??? weiß nich so recht|kopfkrat


----------



## nikobellic1887 (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien - Nähe Split*

Vielen Dank!

Gibt es dort Mindestmaße?

Welche Fische sind zum Essen geeignet? Weil sind ja eher kleinere, da braucht man dann doch viele


----------



## glavoc (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien - Nähe Split*

Jepp es gibt auch in Kroatien Mindestmaße und Schonzeiten. Versuche eben nicht, dich mit dem Kleinscheiß zu beschäftigen! Also nicht jetzt Stippen und Bolo und so...
eher mit zwei Karpfenkombos anzusitzen oder spinnen auf Predatoren. 
Zum Verzehr eignen sich fast alle, jedoch ist die geschmackliche Qualität sehr weit gestreut 
lg


----------



## nikobellic1887 (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien - Nähe Split*



glavoc schrieb:


> Jepp es gibt auch in Kroatien Mindestmaße und Schonzeiten. Versuche eben nicht, dich mit dem Kleinscheiß zu beschäftigen! Also nicht jetzt Stippen und Bolo und so...
> eher mit zwei Karpfenkombos anzusitzen oder spinnen auf Predatoren.
> Zum Verzehr eignen sich fast alle, jedoch ist die geschmackliche Qualität sehr weit gestreut
> lg



Predatoren..

Was für Raubfische gibt's denn da außer den Erwähnten Wolfsbarsch?


----------



## glavoc (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien - Nähe Split*

Zahnbrassen(eher unwahrscheinlich vom Ufer), Amberjacks(noch unwahrscheinlicher vom Ufer(ausser kleine und die nur im Herbst , Mahi & Lica bis hin zu Haien Delfinen und Thunas und viele andere mehr. Aber der Predator des Uferanglers ist und bleibt, bis auf den üblichen Beifang, der Wolfsbarsch  - s`isch halt so - finde das aber jetzt auch nicht so dramatisch - 

Predatoren sind aber auch Stöcker(abends kurz vor oder im Dunkeln) - haha!
Übrigens geht Spinnen auch nachts-ich fische jedoch fast nur bis zur Nacht und hör dann meistens auf. Aber wer nachts nichts mit sich anzufangen weiß...bidde sehr!

lg und wenn Fragen, fragen!


----------



## nikobellic1887 (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien - Nähe Split*

Alles klar, danke!

Wenn ich es auf Wolfsbarsch abgesehen hab, gehen die auch auf kleine KöFis bis 15cm?

& findet man sie eher vom Strand aus oder von einer Steinklippe aus?


----------



## glavoc (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien - Nähe Split*

du musst des Wolfsbarsch Futterfisch finden - dann findest du denn Wolf selbst! 
Sehen so aus:https://www.meerwasser-lexikon.de/kategorie/187.html

und wenn Wölfe diese jagen, schaut dass etwa so aus:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oxFLILTZ7S8

Wenn du irgenwie einen noch lebenden Gavun/Ährenfisch herbekommst - an freier Leine anködern und lebendig von der Mole in die Tiefe lassen und nur warten-  *DIE METHODE DER EINHEIMISCHEN!!!
*
lg
|wavey:


----------



## Salziges Silber (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien - Nähe Split*

@ glavoc

hi, wie verhält es sich mit rovinj, kann man es mit split gleichsetzen oder gibt es gravierende unterschiede, ich fahre in knapp 4 wochen nach kroatien und bin sowas von unbeleckt.
ich habe vorort leider keinen, der einen an die hand nimmt und dann kommt da noch das problem der sprachbarriere.
ich ging jetzt auch davon aus mich mit mefoblech und spinnern zu bewaffnen, aber anscheinend liege ich damit voll daneben, wobbler habe ich ausreichen, aber die sind mehr für das schleppen ausgerichtet.


----------



## glavoc (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien - Nähe Split*

Hallo,
eigentlich gleich! 
Nimm eher die Wobbler die du auch twitchen kannst, schlanke silbrig/hologramm farbene Modelle. Auch wenn du hast, Stickbaits für die Oberfläche (Walk the Dog) wie den SavageGear Topprey. Ach ein, zwei kl. Popper. Wenn du Durchlaufblinker (gerade!) haben solltest- bitte mitnehmen und versuchen. Sollte mMn nämlich och gehn, bzw. laufen.
Helfen tun auch youtube Videos, um sich dass eine oder andere abzugucken.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B16M1zxfnW4

Auch für dich gilt: falls noch Fragen, bitte fragen:m.
lg
|wavey:

ps. Schau dir mal genauer die Kukö`s auf den Bildern an. So in der Art:
https://www.google.de/search?q=sea+bass+fishing+lures+greece&rlz=1C1CHFX_deDE521DE521&espv=2&biw=1366&bih=643&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=XiiQVa6NGeaeywP3trW4CA&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ

lg


----------



## scorp10n77 (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien - Nähe Split*

Twitchst du auch mit so hoher Frequenz?


----------



## glavoc (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien - Nähe Split*

Beim Walk the Dog? - manchmal auch nicht so viel, meist aber och so ..., aber in oben verlinkten Video ist ja auch bissle mehr Wind. Wie ich immer in deinem Trööt schreibe Dario- lieber zügig als nur doofe  Nachläufer 
lg
|wavey:


----------



## nikobellic1887 (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien - Nähe Split*

Sehr interessant!

Also ohne Wolfsbarsch flieg ich nicht wieder nach hause!


----------



## Salziges Silber (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien - Nähe Split*

@ glavoc
sehr schöne einblicke, danke dafür.
leider habe ich keinen schwimmbaren untersatz den ich mitnehmen kann, das heißt ich werde mich auf das fischen von land aus begnügen müssen und ich vermute das es schwierig wird. 
gibt es video`s vom "felsenangeln"? ich stelle wahrscheinlich die falschen fragen auf youtube, ich bekomme nur mist aufgerufen.
ein teil meiner wobbler kann ich tatsächlich nutzen und meine schlanken durchlaufblinker ( Snurrebassen  , Bornholmerpilen) und durchlaufwobbler (OLR Tobis)
 gehen mit auf die reise, sind stahlvorfächer notwendig, ich werde auf jeden fall welche dazupacken, popper habe ich in verschiedene größen u. farben. macht es sinn ein paar grundbleie mitzunehem oder reisse ich mir bei der untergrundbeschaffenheit alles kurz und klein, tausende fragen ;+
petri, gruss und reingehauen


----------



## nikobellic1887 (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien - Nähe Split*



Salziges Silber schrieb:


> @ glavoc
> sehr schöne einblicke, danke dafür.
> leider habe ich keinen schwimmbaren untersatz den ich mitnehmen kann, das heißt ich werde mich auf das fischen von land aus begnügen müssen und ich vermute das es schwierig wird.
> gibt es video`s vom "felsenangeln"? ich stelle wahrscheinlich die falschen fragen auf youtube, ich bekomme nur mist aufgerufen.
> ...



Habe hier im Forum gelesen, dass Birnenbleie wenig Sinn machen, viele nutzen "Tiroler Hölzl" werde ich auch so machen 

Paar videos.. Allerdings eher nicht auf Raubfische:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KTCC_WInLjY

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RoOKCEa93O0


----------



## Promachos (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien - Nähe Split*

@ Salziges Silber

Schon mal mit "Rock fishing", "Shore jigging" oder ähnlichen Suchbegriffen versucht?

Gruß Promachos


----------



## scorp10n77 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien - Nähe Split*

Ich twitche mit geringerer Frequenz, weil ich das vom Thunaangeln so kenne und es dort definitiv erfolgreich war  Habe z.B. einen Thunaköder auch in klein für Woba. Aber du weißt ja, ich fang keine


----------



## Salziges Silber (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien - Nähe Split*

@ Promachos
volltreffer, dass sind die fragen, die man(n) stellen muß, dank!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fea9eVZmT8Y

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DN8FcbTMXt4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p3RBTT42tSw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GaFmKKsgvxc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5OZP0AhPlog

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hdtprg-737k

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E9r8qtHo6gs

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJVbdgfYALs

und und und

das ist eine kleine auswahl !
na mal schauen, vllt geht vom "felsen) doch ein bisschen, die videos machen mut...


----------



## nikobellic1887 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien - Nähe Split*

Vielen Dank! Aber die Wobbler, die ich hab, fliegen nicht grad weit, hilft da nen blei vorzuschalten?

Bzw. die sinnvollere Methode: Wo kriege ich gescheite Küstenwobbler für einen fairen Preis?

Was mit denen? Schaut recht gut aus vom Preis her!
http://www.ebay.de/itm/6-Meereswobb...36?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item259cfa9c98

Aber gibts auch welche mit 2 Drillingen?


----------



## glavoc (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien - Nähe Split*

Sorry, war gestern offline, ging leider nicht anders..
So jetzt der Reihe nach, 
SalzigesSilber:
Rovinj wird zum "Shorejigging" ,wie ich mit Hilfe von nautischen Karten mich rückversichert habe, viel zu flach sein. (Suchbegriffe: Pomorska Karta Rovinj)! Also brauchst du dir da keine ZenaqMythosRuten und auch keine 60-100g Casting-Jigs usw.usf. für viel Kohle anzuschaffen   Das ist schon mal ganz gut-oder?

Mit Wobblern die du "twitchen" kannst, meinte ich welche mit kleinerer Tauchschaufel, also  die recht flach laufen mit realistischem Mittelmeerdekor (silberblau, holo usw.). 
so etwa: http://www.jigging.gr/images/detailed/3/002461_2135599550850d2d9744c2bb.jpg
Bei Poppern eher welche mit nicht allzu großer "Pop"fläche also eher so in der Art:
http://www.rededapesca.com.br/produtos/original/Foto%20Principal_55.jpg

und sehr wichtig und oben schon genannt, ein Oberflächenwalker wie den SavageGear Top Prey:http://shop.mega-angelcenter.de/image/cache/data/0000_44895%20-%20SG%20Top%20Prey85%20-%20Bitten%20Bleak.jpg.r722-500x500.jpg

Dazu noch FC Vorfach mit kl. aber starken Einhänger und eine ca. 20 Pfundtragende Geflechtschnur...Stahl wirst du nicht brauchen, da du viel zu weit im Norden bist. (Keine Bluefish und Barracudas!).

@NikoBellic: das sind MeFoWobbler! Kennt SalzigesSilber sicher auch...ABER leider ungeeignet zum Mittelmeerfischen  fliegen zwar weit, fangen, wenn überhaupt sehr, sehr wenig! Musst aber auch nicht so weit raus werfen wie auf MeFo  Ich fange so die meisten meiner Wölfe zw. direkt vor meinen Füßen bis 20m vom Ufer entfernt...glaube auch gar nicht, dass irgendwer"SusukiWeitwurfWobblerAusDemLandDerAufgehendenSonne"
weiter als 45m wirft - jede Wette!

Faire Preise gibt es in den Angelläden in Kroatien. Wer sich hier eindecken will, gibt viel mehr aus...(allein das Porto ist meist ein Wobbler). Aber wie gesagt: SavageGear TopPrey & ein kl. Popper und schlanke, lange Minnow`s die flach laufen - deckt (fast) alles für Wölfe ab...

_VIEL WICHTIGER IST ES SICH AUF DEN KÖDERLAUF, DIE ART UND WEISE DER KUNSTKÖDERPRÄSENTATION ZU KONZENTRIEREN!_

und genau da liegt die Krux begraben- in einer so kurzen Zeit,  im Urlaub, mit unbekannten Gewässern, unglaubl. Sichtweiten, neuen, sehr schnellen Fischen und KuKö`s, diese so zu führen, dass der Wolf gezwungen wird anzubeißen. Gar nicht so einfach - also nicht verzweifeln. Es sind oft klitzekleine Kleinigkeiten in der Führung/Situation/Laufverhalten - und die entscheiden! Aber, wenn es dann klappt, macht mensch sehr schnell Fortschritte. Fängt den zweiten weit schneller usw.

Drücke euch die Daumen!

Dario - 3-5 Fische sind noch nicht so aussagekräftig um *die** eine* Führungsmethode abzuleiten, meinste nich?


----------



## Mett (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien - Nähe Split*



nikobellic1887 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank! Aber die Wobbler, die ich hab, fliegen nicht grad weit, hilft da nen blei vorzuschalten?
> 
> Bzw. die sinnvollere Methode: Wo kriege ich gescheite Küstenwobbler für einen fairen Preis?
> 
> ...



Hallo,

schau mal hier rein, vieleicht hilft dir das !

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=301783


----------



## glavoc (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien - Nähe Split*

eben halt nicht da- hier wurden mit die teuersten Onlineshops verlinkt mit zweifelhaften Produkten(die Fängigkeit betreffend)....es ist wirklich besser sich an meinen Beispielen zu orientieren, 
1. da in den kroat. Läden meist vorrätig (Maria,SavageGear,DTD,etc.)
                    2. da in den kroat. Gewässern fängig - (wir haben halt mit das klarste Meer)
                    3. von vielen kroat. Spinnfischern erprobt...was sehr viel wert ist. Was wo anders fängt, kann hier versagen und umgekehrt).
Aber wer will, darf gern sein Geld versenken(ist ja schl. sein eigenes!!  ). Auch ich mußte Lehrgeld lassen...dass will ich den hier mitlesenden soweit möglich ersparen bzw. die Kosten senken...

Es hat schon seinen Grund, warum ich so ausführlich schreibe und verlinke. Beschäftige mich ja auch sehr intensiv mit dem Zielfisch^^

lg


----------



## nikobellic1887 (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien - Nähe Split*



glavoc schrieb:


> Mit Wobblern die du "twitchen" kannst, meinte ich welche mit kleinerer Tauchschaufel, also  die recht flach laufen mit realistischem Mittelmeerdekor (silberblau, holo usw.).
> so etwa: http://www.jigging.gr/images/detailed/3/002461_2135599550850d2d9744c2bb.jpg
> Bei Poppern eher welche mit nicht allzu großer "Pop"fläche also eher so in der Art:
> http://www.rededapesca.com.br/produtos/original/Foto%20Principal_55.jpg
> ...





glavoc schrieb:


> 1. da in den kroat. Läden meist vorrätig (Maria,SavageGear,DTD,etc.)
> 2. da in den kroat. Gewässern fängig - (wir haben halt mit das klarste Meer)
> 3. von vielen kroat. Spinnfischern erprobt...was sehr viel wert ist. Was wo anders fängt, kann hier versagen und umgekehrt).
> 
> ...





Vielen Dank für deine ausführlichen Antworten!

Wie schauts mit Omis aus? auch zu "Nördlich" für Barracudas oder Bluefish?

& ja, werde mich dann vor Ort im kroatischem Angelshop mit KuKö eindecken!

Was für eine Rute empfielst du? Besitze Spinnruten mit 20-60g Wurfgewicht & eine mit 40-80 g. Ist das ausreichend? Also mit der erst genannten geh ich eig auf Barsch & Zander, aber nen guten Hecht hält sie noch stand, die 2. wenns explizit auf Hecht gehen soll!


----------



## glavoc (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien - Nähe Split*

Hallo,
na ja - schwer zu sagen Niko. Letztes Jahr hat einer hier im Forum einen Blue auf Brac (Insel vor dir, wenn du von Omis aufs Meer schaust) gefangen. Würde es trotzdem ohne Stahl versuchen, da keine Scheuchwirkung. Ich angel weiter nördlich und kann dir daher keine Garantie geben(falls das je einer kann).

Also meine Rute hat ein WG von 7-28g und ist vollkommen ausreichend! 
Nimm dir mMn die leichtere mit. Habe auch schon mit 2-14g Ruten Wölfe gefangen - keine Sorge! Falls du zweifelst, schau mal hier:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b88D6lIHNMY
fischen auch mit ML Ruten 
lg


----------



## Salziges Silber (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien - Nähe Split*

@glavoc
dank für das ausführliche, ich weiss es zu schätzen!
willste nicht mal auf einen sprung bei mir in rovinj vorbeischauen |rolleyes
ich hoffe auf einheimische, vllt kann ich etwas luschern,
und dann sind da noch die angelläden, 
ansonsten wird das wohl eine nullnummer.


----------



## nikobellic1887 (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien - Nähe Split*

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!

Ich werde es dann vom Ufer aus mit Küsten-Wobblern probieren, aber auch auf kleinere Fische (für den Grill) mit ner einfachen Pose. 

Werde dann hier berichten! Ende übernächste Woche geht es los & habe dann 14 Tage Zeit es zu probieren, wird schon was beißen :l


----------



## glavoc (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien - Nähe Split*

Ahoi,
ne dat gloob ick nicht - irgendwas geht immer! Hornhechte, Stöcker, Brandbrassen fallen ja auch noch auf deine KuKö`s rein. Und auch der Wolfsbarsch ist nicht unfangbar! Halte Ausschau nach den "Gavuni" die Ährenfische. Du findest sie in Ufernähe, dunkle Rücken, schlank und oft viele hunderte von fast immer gleicher Größe. Diese kann variieren. Zwischen ca. 4,5 cm bis ca. 12cm Größe. Hier werden ein paar zum frittieren im Hafenbecken gefangen (Ein Video mit Draufsicht hab ich leider nicht gefunden).
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NszPsrjyW70

Du siehst, diese sind fast ständig in Ufernähe oder wie hier im Hafenbecken zu finden. Abends, wenn der Trubel sich legt, lege ich meist los. Da sieht mensch, so wie auch hier im Süßwasser, diese kleinen Fische das Planton an der Oberfläche fressen, die PrimeTime beginnt! Ist die See ruhig nimm kl. Popper oder WTD Stickbaits, geht mehr Wellengang und du kannst keine Futterfische an der Oberfläche ausmachen die WoBa Minnows. Diese aber zügig und vor allem mit kräftigen Rucken führen. Wenn du Softbaits fischen willst, am besten Weedless!(und nur wenn partout nix gehen sollte und du die Wölfe am Grund vermutest). Nach Rovinj werde ich es leider vermutl. nicht schaffen, da ich mich zuhause um zu viel kümmern werden muß, leider. Danke dennoch für deine Einladung 
Die meisten sprechen in Istrien jedoch auch English, viele Deutsch. Du wirst, solltest du Spinfischern begegnen, dich zu verständigen wissen! 
Wette jetzt schon mal gegen deine angebl. "Nullnummer" 
lg
& natürlich Petri an alle Adriareisenden

PS. Niko -statt Pose würde ich auf Grund setzen, *aber versuche es ruhig mit der Pose* (mach ich vielleicht auch nur zu wenig, bzw. eigentl. gar nicht|kopfkrat). Sollte nix mit Pose gehn, kannste ja immer noch auf Grund angeln.


----------



## nikobellic1887 (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien - Nähe Split*

Vielen Dank, du machst dir wirklich Mühe mit deinen Antworten, das freut mich!

Ja, sollte mit Pose nichts gehen, nehm ich ein Tiroler Hölzl als Blei & werde es so versuchen, aber mein primäres Ziel ist es, einen Wolf zu erwischen, mit der Spinnrute


----------



## scorp10n77 (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien - Nähe Split*

Das tue ich ja auch nicht, deshalb frag ich ja nach. Ich werds eben solange weiter probieren, bis es klappt. Muss eben erst meinen Führungsstil finden.


----------



## glavoc (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien - Nähe Split*

Cool, also wenn ich dann jemals nen Stickbait in ne Feedingfrenzy werfen kann, weiß ich dank dir Dario wenigstens wie ich in etwa den für Tunas zu führen habe! Manchmal (situationsbedingt) lass ich den auch fast auf der Stelle "tanzen"...klappt auch hin und wieder.
Am Führungsstil arbeite aber auch ich immer noch...hört wohl auch nie auf.
lg


----------



## scorp10n77 (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien - Nähe Split*

Denke, dass man den ständig anpassen muss. Ist bei den Thunen ja auch so, man probiert was aus und wenn sie nicht beißen dann versucht man eine andere Führung oder einen anderen Köder. In irgendeinem meiner Videos sieht man auch wie die Führung ist und dann kommt eben der Biss. 

Eines Tages wird wohl auch bei mir mal ein Wolf so blöd sein. Ich könnte ja auch am Sandstrand und in den Flussmündungen angeln, aber irgendwie hab ich das bisher noch nicht in Betracht gezogen. Find die Kulisse und den sportlichen Aspekt beim Rockfishing ganz ansprechend.


----------



## glavoc (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien - Nähe Split*

FLUSSMÜNDUNG!!! Ich hab da draussen auf dem kleinem Felsen nicht mal kleinste Rinnsale die ins Meer führen 
Bitte teste für mich bidde, bidde die Mündung aus, wenn du das näxte mal unten bist! Ja? Damit der Hennes Stolz auf dich ist, was er ja eh sowieso ist, so wie du und dein alter Herr zur Zeit in der RosasBucht aufräumt 
dir lg
und fette Wölfe(hab mir sagen lassen, dass dort die dicken zu finden sind)..


----------



## nikobellic1887 (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien - Nähe Split*

Werd in Omis auch mal in der Mündung angeln #6


----------



## scorp10n77 (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien - Nähe Split*

Jetzt im Sommer kommt da auch kein Wasser mehr raus  Ich werds im Winter mal antesten, ok? Dann hol ich dir mal einen Wolf


----------



## nikobellic1887 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien - Nähe Split*

@glavoc & Co.

Wie nehmt ihr eigentlich eure Ruten, Angelkoffer usw mit ins Flugzeug? War noch nie im Urlaub angeln & hab davon keine Ahnung. Hab gelesen, dass man es als Sportgepäck aufgeben muss, aber kann doch nciht sein, dafür nochmal 80€ extra zu blechen?!


----------



## HeinBlöd (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien - Nähe Split*



nikobellic1887 schrieb:


> Hab gelesen, dass man es als Sportgepäck aufgeben muss, aber kann doch nciht sein, dafür nochmal 80€ extra zu blechen?!



Niko,
das ist leider halt das 'Kleingedruckte' der sog. Billigflieger....
Am Ende des Tages kommen die auch auf ihren Schnitt; so oder so.......


----------



## nikobellic1887 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien - Nähe Split*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Niko,
> das ist leider halt das 'Kleingedruckte' der sog. Billigflieger....
> Am Ende des Tages kommen die auch auf ihren Schnitt; so oder so.......



Da muss ich wohl in den sauren Apfel beißen..


----------



## glavoc (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien - Nähe Split*

Niko,
ich fahr entweder mit`m Auto oder Bus  - und wenn ich mal fliege, hab ich ne günstige, taugliche Rute (ShimanskiYaseiRedDropShrott) schon im Haus unten gelassen, welche dort auf mich wartet. Verstehe deinen Frust aber vollkommen!! Zumal glaub ich, Skier wohl frei sind^^...

lg & PVC Rohr in passender Länge und Durchmesser!


----------



## nikobellic1887 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien - Nähe Split*



glavoc schrieb:


> Niko,
> ich fahr entweder mit`m Auto oder Bus  - und wenn ich mal fliege, hab ich ne günstige, taugliche Rute (ShimanskiYaseiRedDropShrott) schon im Haus unten gelassen, welche dort auf mich wartet. Verstehe deinen Frust aber vollkommen!! Zumal glaub ich, Skier wohl frei sind^^...
> 
> lg & PVC Rohr in passender Länge und Durchmesser!



Ja, entweder PVC Rohr oder es kommen nur Teleruten mit, die dann einfach im Koffer landen.. Allerdings wäre ich dann ohne Spinnrute da & das ist auch nicht toll.. muss mir das alles nochmal überlegen!

Danke für die Antw.


----------



## Salziges Silber (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien - Nähe Split*

so männer`s, morgen starte ich nach kroatien, meine erwartungen habe ich ganz unten angesetzt, ich lasse mich einfach überraschen, bericht folgt in ca. 3 wochen, ... reingehauen und fischt mir hier nicht alles weg


----------



## glavoc (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien - Nähe Split*

na denn wünsch ich dir ganz viel Petri!! Freu mich schon auf deinen Bericht! Bin bald auch endlich wieder unten 
lg


----------



## nikobellic1887 (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien - Nähe Split*

Bin seit gestern auch da. Genauer gesagt in "marusici, omis " leider ist tagsüber nicht an Angeln zu denken - 40° !! Fällt nachts auch nur auf ~ 30 °- daran muss ich mich erstmal gewöhnen. Muss außerdem einen ruhigen strandabschnitt erstmal finden, ohne Badegäste, dann werde ich es ab 20 Uhr mal mit der spinnrute probieren. Werde dann hier berichten & später einen Urlaubsbericht-Thread verfassen. Übrigens: die Grillen/Zikaden gehen auf den Sack  machen nie pause & sind extrem laut. Blöd wenn man von Fichten(?) umgeben ist, dort hocken die scheinbar gern drin.


----------



## glavoc (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien - Nähe Split*

ich liebe diesen Sound^^  - denke auch, du meinst Kiefern statt Fichten  
Die Temperaturen bleiben die näxte Woche so....
Das mit ab 20 Uhr klingt vielversprechend !
Dir viel Petri und bestes Leben!
lg


----------



## scorp10n77 (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien - Nähe Split*

Ich wünsche auch viel Erfolg und freue mich über hoffentlich fangreiche Fangberichte. 

Menschen wohnen neben Kirchen, die auch nachts bimmeln, befahrenen Autobahnen und flughäfen. Man hört ein Geräusch nur wenn man sich daran stört. Bei uns waren das früher die Frösche in einer nahegelegenen Wasserstelle. Man darf sich einfach nicht daran stören, oder man angelt solang bis man müde genug ist.


----------



## nikobellic1887 (25. Juli 2015)

So, hab es bisher leider erst ein mal als Wasser geschafft. Das war ab 5:30-7:00 in der Morgendämmerung  direkt beim 1. Wurf direkt ein Nachläufer: Hornhecht. Ist allerdings direkt wieder abgedreht. Von Wölfen keine Spur, aber abgeschneidert hab ich nicht. Auf Tintenfisch biss dieser barschverwandte: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 außerdem konnte ich noch diesen Fisch fangen: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 die Location für den Morgen sah so aus, evtl kein guter woba Spot? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 weitere Wasserstandsmeldungen folgen. Evtl kann ja jemand die Fische bestimmen  








Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sicmatron (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien - Nähe Split*

Hey also der Barsch ist ein Schriftbarsch, wirklich schöne Tiere!
Ich war auch schon an der Cetina mündung Tagsüber fischen aber da war bis auf ein Petermännchen auf Blinker nicht viel.

Ein Top Köder für Doraden und Conger sind auf jedenfall Sardellen die es gefroren oder frisch in den größeren Supermärkten gibt eine halbe Sardelle ist Top. Am besten mit Gummiband das es im Angelladen gibt umwickeln weil gleich 1000 kleinfische deine Sardelle anknabbern wollen. Vom Ufer aus abends an felsigen Stellen wo es gleich ordentlich tief wird hat das Super funktionert. Auswerfen an freier leine oder frei auf der hauptschnur ein 15-30gr blei. 
An guten stellen wirst du auch viele Hänger haben aber dort lohnt sichs.

Ich werde auch in 1 Woche runterfahren und nach den lieben fischlies sehen. Ich werde auch mal shore jigging mit Pilkern probieren und herumwobbeln. Danke noch für den Tipp mit den günstigeren Wobblern dort. 

Sicher das auf Abu Tobys nichts geht ? In england sollen die ganz ok auf Wolfsbarsche gehen ich mag Köder die sich weit werfen lassen.

Hat einer ne Ahnung, was sich so an interessanten Fischen bei den Kiesigeren stellen fangen lässt mit viel Seegras(oder Tangzeugs). Würde da mal recht weit rauswerfen mit Sardelle macht das sinn ? 

Wie gesagt wirklich erfolgreich war ich bisher nur an felsigen gleich sehr tiefen stellen mit unglaublicher Hängergefahr.


----------



## nikobellic1887 (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien - Nähe Split*

Mal ein Zitat von Wikipedia, welches ich voll & ganz unterschreiben kann bzgl. Schriftbarsch:                                        "Der relativ kleine Schriftbarsch wird vom Menschen eher selten als Nahrungsmittel genutzt. Der Fang der Tiere ist schwierig, da die Unterstände unter Felsen mit Netzen nicht zu befischen sind. Gelegentlich werden die Tiere von Anglern gefangen, meistens mit Ködern wie Köderfischen, Fischstücken oder Tintenfisch. Nach dem Anbiss eines Schriftbarsches ist es wichtig, ihn sofort mit starkem Zug von seinem Unterstand wegzuholen, um nicht ein Festsetzten und damit einen Verlust des Fisches zu riskieren.

Das Fleisch dieses Serraniden ist hell, schmackhaft und relativ grätenarm. Der Fisch eignet sich besonders zum Braten oder Grillen im Ganzen." Ich konnte oft garnicht schnell genug schauen, da hing die Pose mit ihm unter dem Stein. Recht blöd, aber bei Wassertemperaturen von 25°+ kein Problem. 

In der Morgendämmerung ist an dem Spot alles voller kleinfische verschiedener Arten. & mit voll meine ich, dass du nur noch Fisch siehst fast. Du hast den Köder reingeworfen, da waren auch schon 15 kleinstfische am attackieren. Einige von diesem 2. Fisch den ich fing, die größer waren, kamen, schauten & drehten immer wieder ab. Umso erstaunter war ich, als dann doch einer den Tintenfisch nahm. Aber daswar der einzige Biss dieser Fischart am in der ganzen Zeit. Anders bei den Schriftbarschen, sobald die Pose in die nähe von einem Stein trieb, kamen sie nach wenigen Sekunden später torpedoartig raus geschossen & zogen den Köder Salz Pose unter den Stein. Recht schwer also die Bisse zu verarbeiten, aber einige konnte ich fangen. Es waren auch noch andere Fische da, allerdings entweder zu klein oder ohne Interesse am Tintenfisch. Hatte zwar Brot mit, aber eine Möwe hat es mir geklaut  auf wobbler von 8-13 cm ging nichts, außer ein Hornhechtnachläufer. Gegen 7 hab ich eingepackt, da die Fische, als die Sonne da war schlagartig unter den Steinen verschwunden waren & außerdem die ersten Badegäste kamen. Das ist da tagsüber & abends leider so voll, dass mir da nur die Morgendämmerung bleibt  werde aber dran bleiben! Hab nämlich beim Schnorcheln weit größere Fische ( iwelche gestreiften barsche bis ca 60 cm) bei den Klippen gesehen, die will ich erwischen! 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sicmatron (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien - Nähe Split*

Wie lange bist du noch da ?
Meinst du mit Spot diese lange Mole wo die Cetina mündet oder angelst du da vom Strand? Auf der Mole hatte ich relativ meine ruhe vor Badegästen war aber auch nur 1x da.
Gesehen habe ich bei der Mole eher kleinzeug bis 20cm beim Schnorcheln vor gut einem Jahr.


----------



## nikobellic1887 (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien - Nähe Split*



Sicmatron schrieb:


> Wie lange bist du noch da ?
> 
> Meinst du mit Spot diese lange Mole wo die Cetina mündet oder angelst du da vom Strand? Auf der Mole hatte ich relativ meine ruhe vor Badegästen war aber auch nur 1x da.
> 
> Gesehen habe ich bei der Mole eher kleinzeug bis 20cm beim Schnorcheln vor gut einem Jahr.




Nein, sind 15 km westlich von von omis. Angel dort von einer Mole aus, von der es ca 3M tief direkt ist.

Bin noch bis Samstag dort, in omis selber in der Mündung hab ich zwar welche Angeln sehen, allerdings wurden die verscheucht von der Polizei , Vl verboten keine Ahnung.


----------



## glavoc (3. August 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien - Nähe Split*

hallo,
so endlich hab auch ich Internet^^ 
Dein zweiter Fisch ist ein "Knez" - zu deutsch: eine Meerjunker / Coris julis.
Zum WoBa-Spot...hm schwierig zu sagen, so auf den Fotos...bist ja nun doch bissle vom Mündungsbereich weg...jedoch Hornhecht gibbet schon mal..ich würde es weiter versuchen 
Auch mal mit Napfschnecken einmal einen Haken beködern - funzt bei mir recht gut auf Doraden (wenn du beim Schnocheln Purpurschnecken findest, nimm die als Köder (aber vorsicht-gibt purpurne/lila Finger und einen ganz "besonderen" Flavor -> PVC Handschuhe oder sofort abputzen bzw. nicht den weichen Teil der zerschlagenen Schnecke anfassen!). Viel Petri!! & lg


----------



## BFG1511 (6. August 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien - Nähe Split*

Servus #h,

also ich bin ende August eine Woche in Novi Vinodolski,
deshalb wollte ich fragen ob jemand Erfharung mit der Angelei in der Region hat#c. 

Habe es hauptsächlich auf WOBA mit der Spinnrute abgesehen.

1.
Wobbler hab ich aus diesem Thread rausgelesen sollte man am besten Vor Ort kaufen? WEil die Händler dort bewährte Modelle für gute Preise haben oder?

2.
Wollte noch Fragen ob auch Gummis Funktionieren, htte noch den Fin S und den Easy shiner, beides ja schlanke modelle in weis und Sardinen Farbe. Glaubt ihr die Funktionieren?|kopfkrat Wenn ja mit welcher Methoder ? Offsethaken am Spirulino oder mit Jigköpfen, mit oder ohne Angstdrilling etc... 

3.
Denkt ihr 0,27 FB ist geeignet als Vorfach

Gruß Daniel
#6


----------



## glavoc (6. August 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien - Nähe Split*

aloha Daniel,
zu 1.  entweder die von mir beschriebenen hier ordern oder halt unten im Laden kaufen...
zu 2. deine Gummis funzen- am besten in Hasu-Dekor...Lockspray ist auch zu empfehlen.. (Krabbe, oder so was in der Art)
Montage am Offsethaken wegen Hängergefahr mit 3-5g Jigkopf...jedoch nicht faulenzen wie in D`land üblich beim Zandern, sondern stete, hektische Sprünge in Grundnähe vollführen!
zu 3. - passt!
lg
& viel Petri

PS an der Steilküste unbedingt auch Castingjigs mitnehmen!!! Lohnt sich


----------



## BFG1511 (7. August 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien - Nähe Split*

Servus danke für die schnelle Antwort #6,

also dann schau ich nach dne Wobblern direkt vor ort 
Ja die Easy Shiner nehme ich im Hasu Dekor mit die Größe 10-12 cm passt au oder?!

Hab ich das richtig verstanden, dass man die Gummis eher tiefer fischen soll? Weil die Wobbler sind ja alle recht Oberflächennahe oder?

Wie stellst das Mit den Casting Jigs am besten an?

Grüße 
Daniel


----------



## glavoc (7. August 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien - Nähe Split*

@ BFG1511 - wenn du WalkTheDog Stickbaits hast, pack sie mit ein in deine Tacklebox. Softplastics in der Größe gehen voll in Ordnung...selbst kleine Wölfe hauen die wech.
Gummis lassen sich auch einfach einkurbeln, jedoch sind kleine Sprünge in Grundnähe sowie Hüpfer oft (neben der Absinkphase am Anfang) DIE Methode der Wahl...wobei ich am wenigsten mit Gummi fische. Andere schwören aber genau auf diese "Silikonci", zu deutsch: Gummifische.
CastingJigs - hier ein how to:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8LwryIwFSQQ

lg


----------



## BFG1511 (10. August 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien - Nähe Split*

@ glavoc : Danke für deine Tips und das Video sehr anschaulich!#6! Woher kann  man diese Casting Jigs gut beziehen?

Fischen in den Abend und Morgenstunden wird warscheinlich am meisten erfolg versprechen als in der heißen mittagssonne oder?


----------



## glavoc (11. August 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien - Nähe Split*

Sorry, war die letzten Tage mehr auf dem Festland unterwegs, darum melde ich mich leider erst jetzt...
Deine Castingjigs bekommste auch eigentl. in jedem Angelladen dort unten...was auch geht, sind sogenannte "Barschzocker" in Meeresdekor, also blausilber oder silberholo oder grünsilber...kosten in D`land nicht allzuviel und kannst du dort dann auch genausogut verwenden 
(Halt ohne japanische Schriftzeichen drauf und für rund die Hälfte des Preises  )

lg


----------



## BFG1511 (11. August 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien - Nähe Split*

ja dann hol ich die auch in Kroatien. Bin eh kein Freund von dem ganzen teuren Köderwahnsinn nur weil paar zeichen drauf sind.|supergri

Also ich hoff das es was wird. Und ich ein WOBA erwische. 
Würdest die HAken auch so extra anbinden wie in dem Video so könnte es weniger hänger geben oder?


----------



## glavoc (11. August 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien - Nähe Split*

meine Casting Jigs am meiner ML Rute (7-28g WG) sind dementsprechend leicht 10-maximal 28 g, so dass diese eh nur einen Drilling besitzen...hatte bzw- habe auch welche leichte mit Assist-Hook`s bestückte, jedoch "reissen" die mir die Kleinfische, so dass ich lieber auf sie verzichte. Zudem die Bissausbeute gefühlt schlechter ist. Wenn du jetzt nicht mit 60g,80g oder 100g Jigs fischt, brauchst du die mMn eher nicht (auch wirst du wohl keine Tunas o.ä. vom Ufer anwerfen  )

lg


----------



## BFG1511 (11. August 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien - Nähe Split*

Das hab ich au nicht erwartet :q

Du hast gesagt ich soll auf jeden Oberflächenköder mitnehmen, neben nem stickbait( Walking the Dog) hab ich au 2 popper, glaubst das könnte funktionieren?


----------



## Sicmatron (12. August 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien - Nähe Split*

Hey Leute also hier mal mein kleiner Fangbericht was zur zeit geht und was ich so von den einheimischen gehoert habe, die durchaus hilfsbereit sind wenn man sich vernuenftig verhaelt.

Ich fand die angellaeden hier deutlich teurer oder gleichteuer wie bei uns in D auf keinen fall wirklich guenstiger!

Geangelt habe ich hauptsaechlich mit Sardine auf Grund oder mit Speedjigs.
Auf Sardine gabs Schriftbarsche und Conger (ab 22:00 gut!)
Mit Minipilker schnell an der Oberflaeche gabs zur Mittagszeit einmal einen Hornhecht und mit Speedjigs in wirklich tiefem Wasser (30m und aufwaerts) wurde es interessant: einmal einen Fisch mindestens 1h gedrillt und einmal einen Fisch der sich aehnlich anfuehlte ca 30 minuten dann liess er sich ranpumpen Leider beide Fische am Ende ausgestiegen. Waren die haertesten Drills die ich je hatte die Fische haben gegen eine fast voll zugezogene Bremse einer Welsrolle schnur gezogen wie noch was.

Gestern kam noch der Kracher mit einem Sankt Petersfisch den mein Freund und ich nicht kannten und der somit wieder schwimmen durfte und wir erst spaeter festgestellt haben das es einer der besten Speisefische im Mittelmeer ist. 

Alles in allem ist es wohl relativ schwer zur zeit gut zu fangen erst ab mitte September soll es wieder besser werden.

Danke an Glavoc fuer die vielen tipps die einheimischen haben alles bestaetigt was er so schreibt und mir dasselbe nochmal erzealt.


----------



## glavoc (12. August 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien - Nähe Split*

Na denn dickes Petri von mir zum  *šanpjer - *zeus faber!!! Wirklich ganz selten dieser Fisch !! (mir ist solch ein Glück noch nicht vergegönnt gewesen!). Was du da im tiefem Meer am Haken hattest - gibt es viele Möglichkeiten...

Meeresfische im wärmerem Wasser kämpfen weit stärker und machen viel mehr Rabatz  freue mich für euch !!!

Bei den Läden/Preisen bezog ich mich auf die verlinkten französischen und engl. Shops-  klar manches ist in D'land billiger manches aber auch teurer...bin ja selber "Schwabe" und achte natürlich auch auf`s Geld^^ 

dir lg

#h


----------



## glavoc (12. August 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien - Nähe Split*

@ BFG1511 - Stickbait & Popper - UNBEDINGT!!! Auf jeden Fall packst du die ein - Bitte, ja?!! Sind im Meer weit, weit wichtiger als im Süßwasser!! Hier mußt du mir wirklich glauben...

lg


----------



## BFG1511 (13. August 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien - Nähe Split*

Das glaub ich dir gerne! Finde es eh lobenswert wie du mit deinem Wissenschatz umgehst#6#6#6
Nicht selbstverständlich hierzulande.

Die Popper sind in der Box


----------



## glavoc (14. August 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien - Nähe Split*

@ BFG1511 - gern geschehen  - erspart einem zwei bis drei zermürbende Urlaubssaisons mit Frust und Zweifel...
Deine Walk-the-Dog Stickbaits nicht vergessen!

#h

PS - eben daher rührt auch der Spruch, Mitterlmeer, mittelleer.
Weil die Leute vieles versuchen und nix klappt, mit bissle Hilfe bekommen sie jedoch auch ordentliches an die Leine!

lg

PPS - mir ist am Anfang bei meinen Tacklefragen auch sehr offen und hilfsbereit geholfen worden - jetzt geb`ich diese Hilfe von damals nur zurück.


----------



## Sicmatron (19. August 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien - Nähe Split*

Achja Glavoc ? Die einheimischen meinten, wenn man mit Poppern angelt unbedingt mit ~10cm Stahlvorfach, da die Bluefish wohl kurzen prozess mit FC machen. Ist das deiner Erfahrung nach wichtig? Wäre ja sicher auch für die anderen hier interessant zu wissen.

Lg Sicmatron


----------



## glavoc (20. August 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien - Nähe Split*

sorry, aber da wo ich fische kommt Bluefisch  (noch) nicht vor...hab` auch im Trööt geschrieben* (Post #30 hier im Trööt)* dass gegenüber von Omis auf Brac letztes Jahr einer einen auf Popper fing, ich es aber (da der TE Wölfe fangen wollte!) es darauf anlegen würde lieber einen Wobbler zu verlieren, als keine Wölfe zu fangen ...
Heute hab ich grade einen Wolf auf Popper gefangen..von Bluefisch bei mir immer noch nix zu sehen.... Und ja, Bluefisch machen wohl kurzen Prozeß mit FC...aber selbst da bleiben wohl die meisten am Wobbler kleben, statt dass sie den Popper einfach überbeissen. Wenn ich wüßte, ich angel hier jetzt nur auf Bluefisch, weil im Augenblick ein riesieger Schwarm gerade alles vor Ort leer frisst....dann ja, mit Stahl!
Du darfst aber gerne versuchen, Wolfsbarsche mit Stahl zu fangen 

lg und (fast) alles hat zwei Seiten, bzw. Vor-& Nachteile im Leben...


----------



## u-see fischer (30. März 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien - Nähe Split*

Hohle diesen Trööt mal hoch.

 Bin Mitte Mai für eine Woche in Pakostane, würde dort gerne im Meer auf Wolfsbarsch aber auch in Flüsse auf Bachforellen/Barsch und Hecht angeln. Wer hat da Erfahrung und kann mir Tipps geben?


----------



## glavoc (30. März 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien - Nähe Split*

Hallo u-see fisher,
zu Wolfsbarsch steht das notwendigste ja schon im Thread. Süsswasser fische ich in Kroatien nicht, jedoch in direkter Nähe von Pakostane liegt das Naturschutzgebiet " Vransko jezero ". Dort sollte eventl. Hecht und vielleicht Schwarzbarsch gehen. Sellbst hab ich allerdings dort noch nie gefischt, also weder im Süßwasser noch bei Pakostane im Meer!
Hier ist ein AB Thread:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=263976

Und das zeigt Tante guggle zum See:klick mich!

vielleicht meldet sich ja noch jemand mit Erfahrung aus erster Hand.
lg


----------



## u-see fischer (30. März 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien - Nähe Split*

Auf was für Fische außer Wolfsbarsch kann man denn dort ansonsten noch im Meer vom Ufer aus angeln? 

 Will nicht den ganzen Rutenwald mitschleppen.#c

 Würde auch gerne mal auf Meeräsche oder auch andere Fisch befischen, auch mit Grundruten oder mit Pose. 

 Welche Ruten, Montagen und Köder sollte man mitnehmen. 

 Die Woche soll, soweit möglich, als reiner Angelurlaub verbracht werden. Möchte eigentlich alles ausprobieren|bla: .


----------



## glavoc (30. März 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien - Nähe Split*

Spinnruten wie schon im anderen trööt beschrieben . Zum Ansitzangeln gehen normale Teleruten oder auch Karpfenkombos. 
Gefischt wird dabei mit Durchlaufmontage (Tiroler Hölzl oder sinkender Spirolino wegen Hänger!). Also 0,4-0,45 Mono, Wirbel und FC Vorfach in ebenso starker Stärke. Bei guten Bedingungen auch ggf. feiner...
Meeräschen nur dort wo kaum Häfen vorhanden (Antifouling!!!) Auf diese oberflächennah fischen.

Eine Woche als reiner Angelurlaub an der dalmatischen Adria- auch für mich sicher ein Träumchen, welches ich mir eines Tages unbedingt erfüllen muß!
lg und bei Fragen, fragen


----------

